# What are your goals ?



## chicken_hawk (Dec 14, 2013)

So, a few weeks ago I posted up some threads about goal setting. One thing was to write them down with a plan. So, I figured I would share mine as well as ask others what aspirations they had. Pling, strongman or bbing. Post them up.

Hawks goals:
Short term:
Total 1600 in March Meet at 242
600 S
425 B
600 DL

These are solid jumps but I have hit 570 with no wraps in the gym. I did 397 in my last meet while dehydrated and hit 565 dead pretty easy with a bum leg.

I am hoping to hit those which will be a Masters USPA record and climb to 275 where I belong. 

Long Term is to hit 1700 raw total at 275 which at this point would be another Master's Record. Then maybe some single ply and 2000 total action who knows?

To get there I have part one down which was perfect technique thanks to Eddie (thanks -t-). Part two is to get F'n stronger which I am doing with the help of this board. And part three will be nailing my water cut which I will be picking psyche's abnormally large brain about.

Thanks for reading,
Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 14, 2013)

Get my 735 dead in the 220 single ply

Get my 635 bench single ply

When my invite for the Olympia USPA gets here sign that fucker and go start shit at that meet!

Win worlds again


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 14, 2013)

Regain a shit ton of missing muscle. Get nice and lean again. 
finish healing up and barbell squat again without fucking my shoulder(s) up.
be happy and not worry so much.... T


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 14, 2013)

Get leaner while retaining muscle and stay injury free, and hoping Santa will bring me a pair of calves cause mine suck


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 15, 2013)

Short term- Weigh 270
Mid- get cut and have a nice set of abs
Long- look like superman from Man of Steel


----------



## srd1 (Dec 15, 2013)

250 to 260 at around 8 to 10% bf Ive been there before and really want it back i really hate myself for letting myself go but its good motivation.


----------



## Coeda (Dec 15, 2013)

Right now my goal is to get my beer belly in, its embarrassing to walk with it.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 18, 2013)

My goals for year 2014 at RAW -182lbs weight class are

Squat: 440lbs
Bench press: +300lbs
Deadlift: 550lbs


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 19, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> My goals for year 2014 at RAW -182lbs weight class are
> 
> Squat: 440lbs
> Bench press: +300lbs
> Deadlift: 550lbs



Those would be some awesome numbers bro! 

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2013)

My goal is just to get on your level Hawk.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 19, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Those would be some awesome numbers bro!
> 
> Good luck,
> Hawk


Yeah, those will require lot of work but I think they're achievable.. I started powerlifting just lately, been doing only front squats and DB presses before. Barbell bench and back squat are getting better pretty quickly. My personal best at front squat is 3x300lbs @ 175lbs and DB bench 5x110's @ 175lbs so hopefully that "base" shows in back squat and regular bench press soon.

On my last (and first) meet I pulled 480lbs RAW without belt @ 175lbs and my next meet is probably on April.. All three lifts this time. Goals are high.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 21, 2013)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Yeah, those will require lot of work but I think they're achievable.. I started powerlifting just lately, been doing only front squats and DB presses before. Barbell bench and back squat are getting better pretty quickly. My personal best at front squat is 3x300lbs @ 175lbs and DB bench 5x110's @ 175lbs so hopefully that "base" shows in back squat and regular bench press soon.
> 
> On my last (and first) meet I pulled 480lbs RAW without belt @ 175lbs and my next meet is probably on April.. All three lifts this time. Goals are high.



Good luck and keep us posted. Impressive feat by anyone standards and more so @ 181.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 21, 2013)

Big-John said:


> My goal is just to get on your level Hawk.




Surely you jest LOL.

To be honest few people will understand this but it is how I tick. I truly enjoying learning and teaching (the discussion) more then the lifting. I do like being big and strong, but I am limited by age and genetics. However, I would like to accomplish enough and learn enough so I could teach others interested in PLing one day.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2013)

CH did'nt we talk about this? You have only scratched the surface .
I'm looking for some big numbers comimg from you. 
Hope you road trip this year coming up we can hit lilliebridges gym and 
another buddies gym up in wis as well as Quads of course..
How's crane man doing ? I'm expecting low 7's for him soon. Say Hi.
Thanks , T....


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 25, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> CH did'nt we talk about this? You have only scratched the surface .
> I'm looking for some big numbers comimg from you.
> Hope you road trip this year coming up we can hit lilliebridges gym and
> another buddies gym up in wis as well as Quads of course..
> ...



Yeah, I would love to get back there and see how DK and the lilliebridges do it. Eddie sure did help me nail my form but there is always room for more knowledge from guys who know this shit. 

And heck even if all I add is 30lbs. To each lift over the next few years a 1700 raw total will put me in a very small percentage of lifters. And then who knows...maybe some single ply action.

Hawk


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 27, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Get leaner while retaining muscle and stay injury free, and hoping Santa will bring me a pair of calves cause mine suck




Leaner? I've seen plenty of your pics and you have never looked anything but lean!


----------



## STP (Dec 27, 2013)

My goal is to be stronger tomorrow than I am today


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2013)

Im like Hawk..I enjoy teaching and helping the people who are the serious not the pretty boy mirror selfys.. I'm no plifter and never will be that's for sure but love seeing and hearing people do phenominal lifts..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Regain a shit ton of missing muscle. Get nice and lean again.
> finish healing up and barbell squat again without fucking my shoulder(s) up.
> be happy and not worry so much.... T



Hey turbo, not sure if you have ever seen this but could solve your
squat/shoulder problem

Top Squat bar attachment


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 28, 2013)

Love these bars


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 28, 2013)

My goals this year ditch the naggin injuries and iso crap get back to the big three and hopefully get my ass out to mizzu hang with my boy hawk and go to work an talk shop. Would love to coordinate a trip with hawk to see the boys up chi town.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

I need one  for front squats. .. never have seen either of those at curves ..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

2o14 - to see my abs again


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 29, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> My goals this year ditch the naggin injuries and iso crap get back to the big three and hopefully get my ass out to mizzu hang with my boy hawk and go to work an talk shop. Would love to coordinate a trip with hawk to see the boys up chi town.




Your always welcome out here bro! Great gym, good guys and plenty of BBQ!

Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 29, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> My goals this year ditch the naggin injuries and iso crap get back to the big three and hopefully get my ass out to mizzu hang with my boy hawk and go to work an talk shop. Would love to coordinate a *trip with hawk to see the boys up chi town*.



Hell yeah!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 29, 2013)

psych said:


> Hell yeah!



Spring or summer this time around though!

Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 30, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Spring or summer this time around though!
> 
> Hawk



You want hardcore come in the summer...nice Chicago south side heat wave in a gym with no AC. Everything is concrete so the humidity stick s to the ceiling and drips back down, anabolic rain :grumble:

Besides alot of guys will be prepping for nationals....


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 30, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Your always welcome out here bro! Great gym, good guys and plenty of BBQ!
> 
> Hawk



Thanks bro


----------



## killswitch604 (Dec 31, 2013)

My goals are to get back up on stage, a weight class heavier. Would love to win my pro card finally, which I think the only thing keeping me from it is not being in the right weight class.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 31, 2013)

My big goal for 2014 is to hit a 500 lb raw bench...
Shorter term is to hit between 1500-1600 total at my meet in April.  I'm thinking 500 squat, 475 bench, and a 550 dead.  That is respectable to me 8 months post ACL reconstruction...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 31, 2013)

killswitch604 said:


> My goals are to get back up on stage, a weight class heavier. Would love to win my pro card finally, which I think the only thing keeping me from it is not being in the right weight class.



KS what are your current stats?

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 31, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> My big goal for 2014 is to hit a 500 lb raw bench...
> Shorter term is to hit between 1500-1600 total at my meet in April.  I'm thinking 500 squat, 475 bench, and a 550 dead.  That is respectable to me 8 months post ACL reconstruction...



Rooting for you bro!

Hawk


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 3, 2014)

That big lift shit motivates the fuck outta me! Ive only ever had one goal, TO TRY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


Pinky and the Brain - Intro Theme (closed captions) - YouTube


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 3, 2014)

thinking about a few  cycles and entering into amature contests and get the same sponsorship with my friends who already compete.

I can naturally hit 200lbs 10%bf but id shoot for 220lbs <7% bf.. 

 just thinking about it


----------



## reckbates (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal is to maintain my weight, and to very slowly replace fat with muscle (without bulking or cutting more than just few pounds). I plan to do this by tracking my calories, doing HIIT twice a week and continually running my PHAT routine.

At my age, and with the many years that I've been lifting, I think this is a solid plan. Your opinions are very welcome.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 5, 2014)

reckbates said:


> My goal is to maintain my weight, and to very slowly replace fat with muscle (without bulking or cutting more than just few pounds). I plan to do this by tracking my calories, doing HIIT twice a week and continually running my PHAT routine.
> 
> At my age, and with the many years that I've been lifting, I think this is a solid plan. Your opinions are very welcome.




Don't sell yourself short bro, I think your goal is modest and very achievable!

Hawk


----------

